# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Etrusket,venedet,Messapet,Japiget/invazionet Yllire ne gadishullin Italik

## land

Etrusket,Venedet,Messapet,Japiget, te gjithe keto fise Yllire invaduan gadishullin Italik ne kohe te ndryshme perpara themelimit te Romes,ata çuan atje kulturen e tyre.
Roma mori gjithshka nga ata,ajo qe bota e nje sot si kultura Romane nuk eshte autentike Romane,Romanet huazuan çdogje nga keto fise.

----------


## Kreksi

Kete e dijne te gjithe qe romaket huazun kulturen nga etrusket, ka te dhena sa te duash po na trego  diçka me shume se kur ndodhi ky invadim, nga ku dhe  dhe ne çfare menyre ?
Ma shkurt tregona diçka qe nuke e dijmi ne ose dijmi krejt pakez per kete invadim dhe ate me deshmi....

----------


## GL_Branch

ehh per Etrusket ma kadal nuk mundesh me perfshi pjese te ilireve, ky popull i vjeter eshte shume enigmatik ka lloj-lloj hipoteza.

----------


## bakudr

Etrusket e kane DNA-ne te njejten me popujt qe kane pas jetuar ne Gadishullin e Azise se vogel ku ndodhet turqia sot. 
((Madje edhe Turqit qe jetojne sot ne Turqi e kane DNA-ne njesoj me Etrusket qe u zhvendosen ne Itali-- kjo me shume  mundesi qe DNA-ja vendase/paraturke e Azise se vogel ka qene "dominante" mbi DNA-e e turqve qe erdhen nga Azia e larget 1000 vjet me pare))

Etrusket nuk e dija qe mund te konsideroheshin Ilire. 

Me sa kam lexuar diku tjeter eshte se nga pellazget u hapen 4 dege:
1. Iliret, 2. Greket, 3. Maqedonasit, 4. Trakasit

Mos valle Trakasit jane etrusket??? A di njeri gje per kete?

Per sa i perket Mesapeve dhe Japigeve ata me te vertete jane zhvendosur nga tokat tona dhe kane shkuar ne italine e sotme dhe sipas Plinit te vjeter mesapet dhe japiget kane shkruar alfabetin romak.

----------


## land

> Kete e dijne te gjithe qe romaket huazun kulturen nga etrusket, ka te dhena sa te duash po na trego  diçka me shume se kur ndodhi ky invadim, nga ku dhe  dhe ne çfare menyre ?
> Ma shkurt tregona diçka qe nuke e dijmi ne ose dijmi krejt pakez per kete invadim dhe ate me deshmi....


ky ivazion etrusk ndodhi ne shekullin e X para krishtit,proveniente nga mesdheu lindor,keta grupe pellasgesh ishin sjelles te nje kulture dhe civilizimi teknikisht mjaft te evoluar ne gadishullin italik.
Qe nga shekulli i VII para krishtit ata reprezantojne civilizimin e pare italik me energjine e domozdoshme per te ndermarre nje politike ekspansioniste gjeneruar me shume nga rritja ekonomike sesa nga nje vullnet coshient potence/pushteti.
rritja e influences etruske arriti te mbulonte nje zone te gjere ne itali qe nga fusha padane ne veri dhe deri ne campania ne jug,anijet e tyre tregetare me prodhimet e tyre shkonin ne cdo zone te mesdheut dhe ishin ne gare jo gjithmone paqesore me fenikasit.
etrusket arriten kulmin e fuqise se tyre ushtarake dhe komerciale rreth shekullit te VI para krishtit,duke okupuar portet e korsikes lindore ata u bene padrone te detit tirren te cilit i dhane dhe emrin.
ne kete faze te ekspansionit territorial ata u konfrontuan me kartagjenezet ne jug,kurse ne veri Keltet te ndare ne tribu dhe te dobet kulturalisht nuk perbenin rezik.
edhe qyteti i Romes per shume kohe u qeveris nga nje dinasti etruske.

ne shekullin e III para krishtit qytet shteti superb i Romes nenshtroi etrusket qe humben indipendencen e tyre politike,dhe keshtu u mbyll cikli i nje populli qe ishte i pari ne cdo gje,per kulture dhe per pasuri,ne krahun e mesdheut perendimor

----------


## land

> Etrusket e kane DNA-ne te njejten me popujt qe kane pas jetuar ne Gadishullin e Azise se vogel ku ndodhet turqia sot. 
> ((Madje edhe Turqit qe jetojne sot ne Turqi e kane DNA-ne njesoj me Etrusket qe u zhvendosen ne Itali-- kjo me shume  mundesi qe DNA-ja vendase/paraturke e Azise se vogel ka qene "dominante" mbi DNA-e e turqve qe erdhen nga Azia e larget 1000 vjet me pare))
> 
> Etrusket nuk e dija qe mund te konsideroheshin Ilire. 
> 
> Me sa kam lexuar diku tjeter eshte se nga pellazget u hapen 4 dege:
> 1. Iliret, 2. Greket, 3. Maqedonasit, 4. Trakasit
> 
> Mos valle Trakasit jane etrusket??? A di njeri gje per kete?
> ...


atehere qe te mos ngaterrohen dhe lexuesit,ta qartesojme me mire.
etrusket nuk kane te bejne absolutisht fare me turq a bullgare a ku di une.
turqit kjo race mongole jane shume te vone ne azine e vogel,bullgaret gjithashtu nuk kane te bejne aspak me trakasit,ata nuk jane gje tjeter veç turq te sllavizuar,dhe keta shume te vone ne ballkan.

----------


## land

> ehh per Etrusket ma kadal nuk mundesh me perfshi pjese te ilireve, ky popull i vjeter eshte shume enigmatik ka lloj-lloj hipoteza.


jo dhe aq enigmatik :buzeqeshje: gjen plot flale shqipe ne gjuhen e tyre,gjen plot elemente shqiptare tek ata.

----------


## alibaba

Mbishkrimet etruske shpjegohen vetëm me anë të shqipes.

Etruskët kanë prejardhje nga Azia e Vogël, ku jetonin fise ilire.

Etruskët janë stërgjyshërit e Retëve, ndërsa Retët ishin fis ilir që jetonin në zvicrën e sotme. Pra, retët ilirë me prejardhje nga etruskët, bëjini pak llogaritë.

----------


## land

> Mbishkrimet etruske shpjegohen vetëm me anë të shqipes.
> 
> Etruskët kanë prejardhje nga Azia e Vogël, ku jetonin fise ilire.
> 
> Etruskët janë stërgjyshërit e Retëve, ndërsa Retët ishin fis ilir që jetonin në zvicrën e sotme. Pra, retët ilirë me prejardhje nga etruskët, bëjini pak llogaritë.


kjo qe thua ti eshte ne mbeshtetje te tezes se origjines ballkaniko/danubiane se etruskeve.
Pra qe etrusket duhet te kene erdhur ne itali nga iliria ne vije tokesore duke kaperxyer alpet e evropes.

----------


## Kreksi

Qe nga koha e Bronzit iliret kane filluar te emigrojne drejte apenineve.

----------


## malo666

besoj se po e keqkuptoni njecik ate harten, iliret dihet se e pushtuan italine lindore, po duhet te merrni parasysh, qe ne ate harte ngjyrat e ndryshme perfaqesojne, civilizimet jo etnite apo popujt. 

pra dhe ketu qendron problemi, cfare ishin iliret, grupin kulturor apo gjuhesor, kete nuk mundet ta dijme kurre 100 perqind sepse nuk lane gjuhe mbrapa, bile dhe ate mbishkrime qe kane lene Mesapet dhe Venetet nuk besohen te kene qene Ilire, po gjuhe me vete.

----------


## alibaba

Ik mor se le nam.

----------


## bakudr

> Mbishkrimet etruske shpjegohen vetëm me anë të shqipes.
> 
> Etruskët kanë prejardhje nga Azia e Vogël, ku jetonin fise ilire.
> 
> Etruskët janë stërgjyshërit e Retëve, ndërsa Retët ishin fis ilir që jetonin në zvicrën e sotme. Pra, retët ilirë me prejardhje nga etruskët, bëjini pak llogaritë.



Fiset ilire kane jetuar ne Azine e vogel??? Edhe Hititet kane qene ilire?
Edhe Retet ishin ilire?

Shikoni se kjo gje mund ti ngjaje sikur te ngrihen serbet e tu thone Rusise se edhe ata jane serbe sepse kane gjuhen e njejte.

----------


## bakudr

> atehere qe te mos ngaterrohen dhe lexuesit,ta qartesojme me mire.
> etrusket nuk kane te bejne absolutisht fare me turq a bullgare a ku di une.
> turqit kjo race mongole jane shume te vone ne azine e vogel,bullgaret gjithashtu nuk kane te bejne aspak me trakasit,ata nuk jane gje tjeter veç turq te sllavizuar,dhe keta shume te vone ne ballkan.


Shpjegimi im ishte ne kllapa se turqit e turqise vetem emrin kane turq, se per gjak e DNA jane tjeter gje (jane perzier me kombet qe gjeten ne Azine e vogel)

----------


## land

Iliret hyne te paret ne epoken e hekurit rreth 1100 para krishtit,keshtu qe ata u paisen me armet me te mira qe ju lejuan lehtesisht pushtimin e territoreve ne itali.
per ata ishte e thjeshte ne fakt te pushtonin italine e veriut dhe te vendoseshin ne Veneto dhe ne brigjet jugore italiane te adriatikut.
Messapet invaduan apulia themeluan BRENTION(brindisi)..........bre.....bri(fjale puro shqipe).....me shumesin bront dmth dre e gjejme dhe ne shume terma ne italine e veriut(brenta,brescia,bressanone)ku kjo kafshe e veçante ishte e kudondodhur.

----------


## land

me te verdhe,fiset YLLIRE ne APULIA(puglia)italia jugore.
valen e fundit te invazionit Yllir ne apulia e perfunduan DARDANET reth shekullit IV-V,te cilet ju bashkangjiten fiseve te tjera Yllire qe ishin vendosur shume shekuj me  pare

----------


## alibaba

> Fiset ilire kane jetuar ne Azine e vogel??? Edhe Hititet kane qene ilire?
> Edhe Retet ishin ilire?
> 
> Shikoni se kjo gje mund ti ngjaje sikur te ngrihen serbet e tu thone Rusise se edhe ata jane serbe sepse kane gjuhen e njejte.


Zotrëi merre më ngadalë këtë punë mos kalo në këso shizofrenie.

Ne duhet t'a quajmë kushtimisht ilirë. Se nuk kemi emër tjetër për t'a quajtur. Ose i quajmë pellazgë.

Ajo që është kryesore e që ty nuk po të intereson, është se këta janë një racë dhe vetëm një racë, një gjuhë dhe vetëm një gjuhë.

Ndërsa ajo që ty po të intereson, këtu ështël fare e parëndësishme.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Ajo harte e postimit 10 eshte falso... Kultura e urnave ka qene ilire e paster dhe ajo qe quhet iliri
duhet futur tek e njejta kulture,duhet bere njengjyreshe....

Ashtu sikunder shihet qarte edhe tek harta *te vetmit popuj me emer qe dalin qe nga kultura e urneve jane Iliret e traket* ...pra harta nuk jep ndonje gjerman apo kelt apo italik...E eshte logjike sepse c'doli prej atij grumbulli me ate ngjyre ishin vetem Ilire,pasi grumbulli ishte ilir .... Me vone nga ukrahina  erdhen kelto-italiket....Kurse gjermanet nuk ekzistonin fare,gjermanet u krijuan ne mijevjecarin e pare,si pasoje e ilireve e kelteve qe u dynden ne danimarke e u dhane idiomen indoeuropiane e cila u trasferua ne suedi e norvegji nga lufterat mes nordikeve e ata te danimarkes ishin gjithmone me te fortet e imponuan kulturen dhe gjuhen.
Pastaj invaduan suedine qendrore e veriore prej nga debuan finiket.....

----------


## Kreksi

> besoj se po e keqkuptoni njecik ate harten, iliret dihet se e pushtuan italine lindore, po duhet te merrni parasysh, qe ne ate harte ngjyrat e ndryshme perfaqesojne, civilizimet jo etnite apo popujt. 
> 
> pra dhe ketu qendron problemi, cfare ishin iliret, grupin kulturor apo gjuhesor, kete nuk mundet ta dijme kurre 100 perqind sepse nuk lane gjuhe mbrapa, bile dhe ate mbishkrime qe kane lene Mesapet dhe Venetet nuk besohen te kene qene Ilire, po gjuhe me vete.


Juve a po ju intereson te dini se a jane shqiptaret e sotem ne keto troje Autokton apo a kane periardhje ilire ?

Sidoçofte ilirë apo thrakë êshtë vertetuar permes ADN ne menyre shkencore por edhe me anen e eshtnave e kafkes te gjetura ne tuma qe iliret jane paraardhesit e shqiptarve.

Sa i perkete asaj hartes N. 10  qe thote Hyj-Njeriu se eshte fallce, ne te spjegohet vetem se deri ku ka arritur civilizimi i  "fushave te urnave" pra një menyre tjeter e varrosjes permes djegjes dhe futjes se hirit ne çypa qe merre emrin fusha e  çypave qe merr emrin nga  halstati e perfundon deri ne Troje ku ndoshta edhe ju kujtohet se si varroset Hektori, njashtu si iliret dhe etrusket...
Per mendimin tim ky zakon i varrosjes ka kaluar nder popuj varge edhe pa u shperngulur nga vendi.

Kryesorja iliret lidhen shume me etrusket si popull ne baze te shkrimeve qe jane gjetur deri me sot dhe eshte vertetuar nga shkenctar te huaj e jo nga se na pelqen neve kjo e vertete...
Sido qe   mendoni ju shqiptaret jane Autokton ne keto troje te ballkanit qe prej kur eshte e banuar me njerz, ne kete s'ka dyshim.

----------


## malo666

Kush e ka vertetuar marika apo sofika? ej zot ca gallate bohet ktu.

----------

